# RAF Saxa Vord ROTOR radar



## bobblehead (Sep 21, 2016)

Always wanted to visit this place - The Northern most Cold War site in the UK

















Top site with radome base; middle site with R10 'bunker' and lower site with R101 bunker.






Top site is still MoD maintained but middle and lower sites were sold off a few years ago. Note how the covered walkway has been split off so that there is no access between top and middle anymore.











R101 bunker






R10 bunker in foreground with green Admiralty building to rear.






I took a walk up the (very steep) hill
















Great views






Old radome base at top site






The North Base Cafe & Museum at the domestic site.











Old Guard house






Gym and Cinema (I think)






Old HQ






Some of the old domestic buildings are now the Saxa Vord Resort (complete with pillbox)






Some have yet to be refurbed.


----------



## krela (Sep 21, 2016)

Fantastic stuff bobblehead, I'm not sure I've seen this site before so thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

Very nice indeed!Belting photos and some amazing views.


----------



## bobblehead (Sep 22, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Very nice indeed!Belting photos and some amazing views.



Glad you like. Beautiful place when the weather is good.


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks a good place for a wander bobblehead, Nice One, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Sep 22, 2016)

Oooh nice


----------



## Potter (Sep 28, 2016)

Fantastic. I love old cold war stuff.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice one I enjoyed having a look through these.


----------



## Ipcre55 (Oct 4, 2016)

Love the Cold War stuff, makes me shudder to think how close it all came and the sneaky espionage stuff. Great pics.


----------

